

Relax Ipsum – mindful placeholder text for your designs - hypatiadotca
http://www.relaxipsum.com/

======
DebasishPanda
Great idea, can use it. Would be helpful to have the text shown in a textarea
or some div from where I can select & copy all with keyboard without having to
use mouse & exclude the header as of now.

------
lisch
Love this

